# Ich treatment not working! Fish dying!!!!



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Ich still is covering my fish even after 10+ days of treatment! I have been leaving the light off, medicating them with Quick Cure, and raised the temp to 85 but nothing is working!!! Water parameters are fine, but I had 3 cherry barbs die in one day. Could this be a disease other than ich? I don't know what to do and it won't go away!!!!


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Does it look like little grains of salt on their bodies, or does it look fuzzy? Can you get a picture? Have you tried medicating with Aquarium Salt?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try making 10-20% water changes every other day. If you don't have plants, Corys or Plecos in your tank try adding some salt. Make sure your tank has good aeriation and filtration. Change filter pads frequently. Try to avoid sudden changes (ph, temp, hardness). Strss brings on thing like ick.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

I have cories, a rubberlip pleco, and tetras along with a german ram and odessa barbs. The rest of my cherry barbs have died today, but the other fish are still lively and active, but still have the while spots on them. The spots are not fuzzy and are mostly on the Odessa barbs now, with some of the spots even on their eyeballs. I feel really bad for those guys! I did recently change a filter pad on one of my 2 filters and just cleaned the other one. I am still conflicted on whether to change the other one, as I believe the majority of the biological bacteria reside in the filter rather than the bio wheel(which has recently stopped spinning again, even after cleaning the filter pad.

Anyways, salt is out of the question, aeriation is good(3 air stones on either side and middle), and the water parameters have been monitored daily and have been completely stable(20 pmm no3, 0ppm no2, moderately hard water, 7.5 ph). The temp is 85. 

I'm starting to wonder if it is even ich, or may be a type of fungus instead? Are there any other diseases similar looking to ich? If so, I could possibly do a large water change and switch medications. I don't want to jump the gun yet, but I am feeling pretty desperate as I lost a whole species group of fish within 2 days. I appreciate all the help and any help yet to come!


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Well now my rubber lip pleco died. I could really really use some advice, my fish are dropping like flies. I lost 17% of my fish stock in just 3 days. He must have died of stress from the temp being so high, he had no visible signs of ich. WHY IS THIS PARASITE NOT GOING AWAY?!?!


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, it seems that it may be fin rot on the Odessa barbs now. The "parasites" seem to only be on the fins now, and the fins seem to be rotting away. I dismissed it for fin nipping, but I'm thinking it's fin rot as there's some milky coloration on the fins and white around the edges. The spots on the eyes are still there, which may be a fungus and not actually ich. I do believe they have cotton mouth as well. Should I keep treating ich for the next few days and then start with API Fungus Clear? It says it will clear both eye and mouth fungus as well as fin rot.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Ich normally covers the whole body. If it is columnaris, it would explain the surge in die offs when you bumped up the temperature. It can also be an external or internal. I would lower your temp, because it speeds up the life cycle of the bacteria. It would benefit if we could get a picture to confirm. Normally people say not to Medicate until you know for sure what your dealing with,to prevent from stressing the fish too much. Try the API stuff if your confident in Wha your dealing with.


----------



## letsgowildcats (Mar 30, 2012)

I've tried taking pics with my phone, but the quality is horrible and they move around too much. Have been trying to find pictures of other fish with similar diseases but have been unsuccessful. It seems like 2 of the female Odessas have a couple spots that have not left since the beginning. Are there any other diseases that may look like ich? This is getting ridiculous, I have been medicating it for more than I should have had to. All of the odessas clearly have fin rot, and have white spots on their tail along with cloudiness. But only 2 fish have white spots that look like ich on them.


----------

